# Scan at 6weeks 6 days



## janet s (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi
I went for a dating scan today and they saw 2 sacs, in one you could see a little heartbeat but in the other the consultant said he could only see a yolk sac.
As I'm 6w 6d today, do you think there is any chance of us seeing a heartbeat in the other sac if we have another scan in a week? Or should it be visible by now?
Thanks

Janet


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

At this stage, it's not unusual to not see a heartbeat, but you probbably should see one in a weeks time, let me know how you get on,  

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## janet s (Dec 2, 2007)

Just thought I would let you know that we have been for another scan today (8 weeks and 6 days) and we saw, and heard 2 fantastic heatbeats.

Janet xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Fantastic news!!  What a relief for you xxxx


----------

